# Interscalene +



## enancy79 (Jun 25, 2015)

Provider gives the following for coding: Interscalene Block with catheter, with ultrasound and with nerve stimulator. Suggestions for codes and modifiers....


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jun 27, 2015)

That's a brachial plexus block with continuous catheter. i would code it as follows:

66416-59 (13 base units) Nerve block
76942-26 Ultrasound (2 base units)


----------

